# fiat ducato gearbox



## buffallobill

hi peeps, after reading different post about filling the ducato gearbox,and seeing photos . i was under the impression that you had to fill the box with oil via the reverse light sensing unit .
however the garage which repaired my rusty leaking 5th gear tin cover drained the gearbox then refilled it through the filler plug.
this is situated at the front of the gearbox at the top just near where the box is attached to the bell housing,
this filler plug as a square recess to enable it to be unscrewed.

question for members as the mechanic got this right or as he put the oil in the wrong place.

my engine is a 2.5D. it is an 1998 model.
can any techs confirm that the oil as gone in the right place.

thanks bill.


----------



## eurajohn

I'm sure you'll find that is correct, it is the level as well as the filler.


----------



## Ronann

*gearbox oil*

can you tell me where to locate the reversing light switch in gearbox for our fiat ducato 2.8JTD on a 55 plate.


----------



## eurajohn

Totally different arrangement to the one referred to in the original post.
The reverse light switch is on the top of the box, not easily seen without removing some of the plastic hoses and ideally the air filter assembly.
Gearbox oil level is not checkable on this one either, has to be drained and re-filled with the correct amount.


----------



## davesport

> can you tell me where to locate the reversing light switch in gearbox for our fiat ducato 2.8JTD on a 55 plate.


There can be a lot of stuff obscuring sight of the switch. Namely, the Airbox, flexible intake trunk from airbox to turbo & lastly the clutch slave cylinder bracket.

If your contemplating using this to fill/top up the GB oil I'd also look at using the speedo drive hole. It's a lot more accessible on my van than the reverse light switch. Don't know if yours will be the same.

D.


----------



## eurajohn

davesport, on a 55 plate 2.8 there is no speedo drive on the gearbox, if needing to introduce oil to the box it is done via the breather tower, remove the push on plastic cap for access.


----------



## davesport

> davesport, on a 55 plate 2.8 there is no speedo drive on the gearbox, if needing to introduce oil to the box it is done via the breather tower, remove the push on plastic cap for access.


Mine's a 2.8 JTD on a 56 plate purchased in 07. Base unit manufactured in 2004. Mine is different for some reason. I know defacto that it has a GB driven speedo drive (electronic) & reversing switch....I've had both of them out.

Lots of possibilities I suppose ?

D.


----------



## eurajohn

davesport, apologies for dis-agreeing with your original info, when you mentioned speedo drive I assumed (I know :roll: ) you meant your van had a "conventional" speedo drive take off, it didn't occur to me that you were referring to the speed pulse generator.
The recommended way to introduce oil though, is through the breather tower.


----------



## gazfire154

buffallobill said:


> hi peeps, after reading different post about filling the ducato gearbox,and seeing photos . i was under the impression that you had to fill the box with oil via the reverse light sensing unit .
> however the garage which repaired my rusty leaking 5th gear tin cover drained the gearbox then refilled it through the filler plug.
> this is situated at the front of the gearbox at the top just near where the box is attached to the bell housing,
> this filler plug as a square recess to enable it to be unscrewed.
> 
> question for members as the mechanic got this right or as he put the oil in the wrong place.
> 
> my engine is a 2.5D. it is an 1998 model.
> can any techs confirm that the oil as gone in the right place.
> 
> thanks bill.


Hi Bill.

Im having the same problem with a leaking perforated tin end cap on my 1996 ducato gearbox. could you tell me what your mechanic did to repair it?

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## bognormike

Check the age of the original post!


----------

